# Standard Poodle breeder from Slovenia, Europe



## Strega (Oct 18, 2011)

My name is Maja and I am the only Standard Poodle breeder in Slovenia - unfortunately it's a very rare breed in this country. We have a litter of 6 white (3 males, 3 females) and 1 black puppy (male). They were born 10 weeks ago on 10th August 2011. 2 puppies found good homes, the rest are still looking for new owners, preferably families with children - my puppies love neighbours children. Puppies are gorgeous: playful, smart, curious, show perspective. Puppies have very perspective pedigree, their father is MultiCh, InterCh from Jouet Poodles breeder, their mom (my dog) is from Checz Republic.
If you are interested, please contact me to +386 51 441 852 or [email protected]


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

They're very cute! I love black poods so I noticed that lone black one right away. And he's a boy!


----------

